# Enlarged Uterus



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Okay, I was told today that I have a slightly enlarged uterus. Anyone know what causes that?Jleigh


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Might be nothing. Might be a fibroid mass. Definitely worth an ultrasound. Do you have any other fibroid symptoms? Do you know what those symptoms are? Did your doctor mention fibroids at all or ask you about other symptoms?Does any of this sound like you?Bulk-type symptoms - those caused by individual fibroids, or the enlarged uterus, compressing adjacent structures. Pelvic pressure or discomfort - a generalized feeling of heaviness/pain caused by displacement of nearby structures. If nerves are compressed there can be pain in the lower back, flank, or legs. Abdominal distortion - as the fibroids enlarge the uterus it can extend above the pelvic bone and cause from a small paunch to a very distended abdomen with an appearance suggestive of pregnancy. In fact, gynecologists frequently size the enlarged uterus by referencing it to a comparably sized pregnant uterus (# of weeks gestational size). Frequent urination - caused by compression of the bladder leading to decreased capacity. This can be disruptive to sleep and daytime activities. Occasionally compression of the bladder can result in stress incontinence (leakage of urine during straining) or bladder outlet obstruction. Rarely, the ureter (connecting the kidney to the bladder) can be compressed and compromise kidney function. Constipation or bloating can occur when there is compression of the rectum. Pain during sexual intercourse (dyspareunia) can have a variety of causes including fibroids that distort the vagina. Reproductive dysfunction -including infertility, recurrent miscarriages, premature labor, and complications of labor. While controversial, and not well studied, these complications are thought to occur when fibroids distort the uterine cavity. Infertility caused by fibroids is thought to represent only 2-3% of all infertility cases. Fibroids can block the cervix or opening to the fallopian tubes thus causing infertility. A submucous fibroid can distort the cavity enough to prevent implantation of the fertilized ovum and result in recurrent miscarriages. It is less clear whether intramural or subserosal fibroids cause reproductive dysfunction.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I have adenomyosis and fibroids, so I'm assuming that's the cause of my enlarged uterus.Wes, one of my questions is once we go through menopause, won't the fibroids shrink and the uterus shrink? I dunno -- sounds logical to me. May be just wishful thinking!


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Hmmm...well, some sounds similar but not..I do have to pee alot but usually only after I go to bed!I have a little bit of a poochy tummy that I can not get rid of--maybe that's why







I don't have any "discomfort/pressure" really except when I try to sleep on my tummy or when I have IBS-D problems-maybe some of the tenderness is that instead of the IBS????I just always thought it was part of my IBS.Definitely no constipation. I'm IBS-D.Thank you for the info Wes. I guess I will just wait and see what they say when I go for my follow up.Jleigh


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Just spoke with my GYN's nurse. She said that if I was on my period or just starting my period, that it could make my uterus slightly enlarge. Maybe that is it then???Jleigh


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

The uterus does, in fact, increase in size between ovulation and the onset of menstruation. In fact, early in the cycle, I could feel my fibroid uterus just above my pelvic bone...nearer my period, they rose up to my navel. My diagnoses were adenomyosis and fibroids. I was literally bleeding to death. I had no choice but to endure an injection of Lupron which threw me into an immediate state of temporary menopause....with estrogen levels plummeting.... it literally made me a crazy woman... and two weeks before my scheduled surgery, my obgyn put me on estrogen because I was having so much difficulty. My uterus was the size of a 22-week fetus, but the Lupron shrunk it to a chunk about 14-week size which my surgeon was able to safely remove. I was evaluated by two specialists and I was not a candidate for Myomectomy. There were too many fibroids and they were too large. I basically had a horrible mess in side of me and I was getting sicker day by day.I postponed the surgery as long as I could because I knew the benefits of preserving the uterus. When I hear other women talk about how they "don't need a uterus anymore"... I know that they are speaking from ignorance. They have not researched enough to know that the uterus is, indeed, a very valuable part of a woman's body and serves more purposes than just to house a fetus.I was able to at least preserve my cervix which is two inches of the mouth of the uterus. I endured an abdominal procedure to accomplish this because I was not a candidate for the laparascopic procedure. Even the doctor from Atlanta who was very accomplished in removing fibroids via laparascope told me that there was only a very remote chance that it would work for me.One of the reasons I was only able to have one child was because of the adenomyosis and fibroids (we waited too long). It took me two years and I was 27 before I gave birth to our son. I had a large fibroid present even then... and during the pregnancy towards the third trimester when my baby would move and rest on the fibroid it sent shooting pains throughout my whole abdomen. I was lucky that I even had him.Even though I did all of the right things from a dietary, exercise and lifestyle perspective... the one thing I did not do was learn how to deal with stress..... that is, not until it was too late. And stress is what caused my problems to worsen. Had I been introduced to hypnotherapy back in those days..... I might still have my uterus and not feel as if something that was a very integral part of my wellbeing is gone.If you didn't already know this, the uterus manufactures minute amounts of little known hormones that give women protection against cardiovascular disease.Where estrogen prevents bone loss.... natural progesterone actually increases bone mass.And even though this is a very sensitive issue, it is something that women need to know: if a woman is used to having deep, contracting orgasms, removal of the uterus will end that activity. For me, that was almost like a death sentence. I have found my way out of that hole, but it was with much grief. Women who have never experienced such orgasms would have no idea what I am talking about and believe me to me "selfish" .... but my husband knows only too well what has transpired between us. It devastated me so much that I tried to recapture what I had lost in some very self-destructive ways.Fortunately I have finally found my way back to a semblence of satisfaction.... but it took years to accomplish.The point of all of this is that preservation of the uterus should be paramount for every woman. Most conventional doctors will NOT tell you this. I am speaking from experience. Some women might be able to relate to this: I remember nursing my son as an infant and the wonderful intimacy that it gave us.... I experienced uterine contractions with that activity also... and it was an incredible experience! When I would look at my husband and my son, my heart would lurch with love for them. I was exceedingly happy in those days. After my surgery, with the removal of my uterus, that part of me died.... and I believe that I have been grieving this process ever since. I have come to grips with things as best I can, but I often still cry when the brain remembers... but the body seems detached. Evie


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

My edit time elapsed before I could post the following on the above message:Effecting a "cure" from female maladies such as PMS, fibroids, endometriosis and a host of other issues.... lies within.... changes in our physical, mental and emotional lifestyle are the ticket.... drugs are NOT the answer........ I speak from experience. I have no wish to debate this with anyone. I've lived it and am confident that I am right about this.Evie


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

ok, evie, I don't think I'll debate with you about that!







(I had the adeno and fibroids and was bleeding to death in Dec.)yes, Jleigh, adenomyosis can make the uterus enlarged (though mine never was very enlarged). symptomatic adeno is very awful, so if you have no horrible symptoms, I wouldn't worry too much about having adeno right now. but I guess you might want an internal ultrasound or something just in case.


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Thank you Evie-I appreciate your info. I'm sorry you had to go through that. Seems like you are doing very well handling it now. I have no desire to be relieved of my uterus! I want to keep all of my body parts







HJ, I have pretty normal periods I think. Atleast they have been consistantly the way they are for years. So...I guess I really don't think I have problems.I start close to on time every month (within a few days), I bleed heavy for the first couple of days and then taper off and that does seem to linger a long time but it always has. Last pap I had took two tries because I was 12 days past the time I started but when he went to get the "sample", he couldn't because I was still bleeding up inside there (I know, sorry--) so I had to back another day and try again.I don't have cramping hardly ever that is due to my period. I have been this way for as long as I can remember so I guess I'm normal.Jleigh


----------

